# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte >  Azud en el rio Deva ( A Cañiza - Ourense )

## manuelra

Este azud está en la localidad de A Cañiza ( Pontevedra ) disculpad por mi error en el título

----------


## ben-amar

Guapa foto, manuelra, gracias

----------


## REEGE

Lo dicho por Ben-Amar, es guapisima esa foto y ya veo que has cambiado tu avatar... Como dominas la fotografía!!! Saludos

----------


## FEDE

Preciosa foto Manuelra, parece que no está acabada  :Confused:  ¿podría ser qué pesarán hacerle una pasarela por lo alto de la presa y después se arrepentierán? muchas gracias por la foto  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------

